# Stopper Pad protection



## MerlinsMum

Merlin's skinned one of his stopper pads today, running too fast on tarmac and skidding 

At the moment he's not being excercised off-lead in the usual places, as we're seeing a behaviourist about his reactive behaviour, but I've found a very quiet secluded little car-park round the back of the local Police Station (one street away) where he can be let off and have a bit of exercise. It's totally ideal... and there's even a few spare traffic cones lying around for doing weaves & sendaway training.... :lol:

So now he's sitting nursing his poorly paw - I've cleaned it (under protest!) and just trust time to heal, as apparently, he says I am _not_ allowed to look at it.....

Seems a fairly common thing for him, a couple of times a year.... he's even been known to skin both of them on grass! I've seen stopper-pad protectors advertised, but they seem a bit expensive.

I believe you can also use Vetwrap bandages? Not that I can get anything like that locally.... any other ideas for the future?


----------



## Freyja

The whippet racing people protect the stopper pads with vet wrap as they are often ripped when the dogs stop suddenly at the end of the race.

You can get the same sort of stick to itself bandage from Tesco. I got some for Simba when he had a dew claw removed to stop him pulling at the stiches. Otherwise I think you can get it online at canine chemist.


----------



## bellabrownn

These Stopper Pad Protectors are available in leather or wax. Wrap the Velcro straps securely above and below the wrist of the front leg of your dog with the padding covering the stopper pad to prevent injury occurring.


----------



## WarFlyball

We buy vetwrap/pet flex (which is cheaper) at our vets and often at flyball shows, but you can get the stopper pad protecters from here Leg Protection for your Dogs. they are cheap and Kate is very nice and helpful...


----------



## Sled dog hotel

MerlinsMum said:


> Merlin's skinned one of his stopper pads today, running too fast on tarmac and skidding
> 
> At the moment he's not being excercised off-lead in the usual places, as we're seeing a behaviourist about his reactive behaviour, but I've found a very quiet secluded little car-park round the back of the local Police Station (one street away) where he can be let off and have a bit of exercise. It's totally ideal... and there's even a few spare traffic cones lying around for doing weaves & sendaway training.... :lol:
> 
> So now he's sitting nursing his poorly paw - I've cleaned it (under protest!) and just trust time to heal, as apparently, he says I am _not_ allowed to look at it.....
> 
> Seems a fairly common thing for him, a couple of times a year.... he's even been known to skin both of them on grass! I've seen stopper-pad protectors advertised, but they seem a bit expensive.
> 
> I believe you can also use Vetwrap bandages? Not that I can get anything like that locally.... any other ideas for the future?


By vet wrap do you mean the Coflex bandage? You can order it from www.Vet-medic.com 5cm or 10cm width £2.62 or £3.65 they also do an unbranded co-hesive bandage 5cm or 10cm and that is only £0.79 and £1.56 roll

Dont know if this may help Camrosa ointment, they also do dog boots too
Camrosa - Home just click on the Dog section and then there is a link to dog boots.


----------

